# Why Should I.....



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

....tip the servers at an Indian restaurant, when Indian paxs NEVER tip me?


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

If you get hassled, just laug and say I'll tip you in the app.


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

This is a great question. It reminds me of when my little sister became a Wiccan and got mad when she didn't get any Christmas presents the next Christmas. "Well, you're not Christian anymore, silly goose. This is a Christian holiday. Can't have your cake and eat it too." She was no longer a Wiccan a year later. :wink:


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> ....tip the servers at an Indian restaurant, when Indian paxs NEVER tip me?


You never have to tip at any restaurant unless the tip is built into the total bill.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Because your the better person and were taught better. Thus showing you have integrity and will do the right thing even when it's not the most popular option... 15% of course... Nothing more... Just to show you know the right thing to do. Who knows maybe karma will return the favor...


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

True, you don't have to tip at a restaurant. But if you aren't a piece of human shyte scumbag, you would tip whoever waited on you and served you. You know, decent human decorum. 

Oh and if you aren't the type who tips at restaurants, here's a little piece of advice: don't ever return there. Because those servers that you stiffed... they remember. And you never F with someone who handles your food... unless you want some "added ingredients" to your next plate. So yeah, tip and tip well. I hope this resonates with whoever needed to hear it.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"And you never F with someone who handles your food... unless you want some "added ingredients" to your next plate."

"You know, decent human decorum."

Somehow, I find these two ideas completely at odds with each other.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> ....tip the servers at an Indian restaurant, when Indian paxs NEVER tip me?


Indians are well known at being very very cheap in Asia. :biggrin: :biggrin:
We have old saying like this..
Chase money like a chinese. Save money like an indian. Don't waste money like our own kind. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Indians are well known at being very very cheap in Asia. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> We have old saying like this..
> Chase money like a chinese. Save money like an indian. Don't waste money like our own kind. :biggrin: :biggrin:


They (Indians) have the same rep here. I have plenty of direct business dealing with them in the past and, gaaawwddd, talk about dickering over pennies!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> They (Indians) have the same rep here. I have plenty of direct business dealing with them in the past and, gaaawwddd, talk about dickering over pennies!


They become rich while saving like that when Chinese become rich by working hard and taking risks with quick decisions.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You should tip the servers because you know what it’s like to not get a tip.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

We


Wildgoose said:


> They become rich while saving like that when Chinese become rich by working hard and taking risks with quick decisions.


Maybe, maybe!
Nonetheless, because I am not a cheap-ass prick, and appreciate good service when I receive it, I still tip at my favorite Indian restaurant. Because that's what we do in America!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I jumped from the IQ thread, to this one..
This does not look good for you 😬


----------

